# 200sx Eyebrows For Sale!!!! R-33 KIT!!!



## DuceDual0 (Sep 13, 2002)

i found this web site that sells alot of stuff for our cars. check it out!

http://www.asylumms.com/

its in the 200sx section under exterior!!! they are tight! 
also check out the R-33 Kit!


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

I like that air kit, the first pic on the page. Even the fender flares look like they were done right. The Neo R3 is kinda tacky though


----------



## Platinum200 (Aug 20, 2002)

WOW...
they only want 1.3 million dollars for carbon fiber eyebrows
F*** that


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

The problem with this place is it takes forever to get a kit. I know a few people that have got a kit from them and it took about 4 monthes to come in.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

sentragtr20 said:


> *The problem with this place is it takes forever to get a kit. I know a few people that have got a kit from them and it took about 4 monthes to come in. *


I wonder about getting smaller items shipped.....are they still slow????


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Hmm I dont know. Why dont you order a set and find out?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

why not make your own eyebrows, thats what i did...


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

is it me or do they like the word "neo" too much. it is a cool word since its all high tech and futuristic sounding but every freaking product doesn't need neo in its name


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

AznVirus: what did you use to make yours?? I was going to cut down some blackouts.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi... i'm stupid and I like to get riped off.

$89. Your stupid if you pay that much!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Is there any other place that sells that bumper? I like it because it does not have the grill connected to it like the Omega bumper.

-verno


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

DONT BUY FROM THEM! 

I have only heard bad about them, on all types of forums. They either ship too slow, or they dont ship at all, leave them alone.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2002)

Asylum Motorsports sucks ass.. I mean hardcore sucks ass. I ordered a short throw from them and it took 3 mounths to get it... Find it somewhere else....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN!!! and I was actually going to put their site on my favorites listing since they seem to have alot of stuff for the B14--oh well thats why I LUV this forum...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

What kind of rims are these? They Are sweet!!!! I found the pic on Aznvirus's site. Does this car belong to anyone on the boards?


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

that would be mine. the rims are 16" Konig Rated Rs. go to my site and youll find a how-to to make eyebrows.

http://nituning.cjb.net


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

*Yay or Nay??*

I made a photoshop image of some eye brows on my car. What do you guys think? I think I like them, so I may see if I am able to make them, following AznVirus's directions.

And AznVirus, are yours shiny or dull? Can you tell they are home made? Would you recommend someone doing this?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

Man, they suck, they wanted to charge me 350$ for shipping on 1 bumper... how gay


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

My opinion on that... those eyebrows are LAME.. i suggest doing what i am goin to try doing... although, ill probably use some 2002 maxima Headlights w/hid.... and then do a little fiberglass fuckin with.. and hopefully come out with....









http://www.printroom.com/_vti_bin/ViewImage.dll?userid=ultness&album_id=89755&image_id=69&show=image&param=91149


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just so you know, if you get eyebrows, make sure the opening of the grille is not above the eyebrows.

Seth


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Yay or Nay??*



Psch91 said:


> *
> And AznVirus, are yours shiny or dull? Can you tell they are home made? Would you recommend someone doing this?
> 
> 
> ...


mine is semi shiny, but since i dont know how to color match to the other parts of the car, they look kind of off but they do blend in. you can make them not look homemade if you take your time and fill in all the open spots with bondo to make it smooth. ya its pretty easy, and this is coming for an amateur at fiberglass. its not that hard once you get started.


----------

